# noob hat ein paar fragen :D



## Topperharly (3. Februar 2011)

ok, ich überlege mir für 20 euro eve zu kaufen (steam angebot). da mich diese "do what you want" welt interessiert. aber ich hätte ein paar fragen, vermutlich sind die total hirnrissig und bescheuert, aber ich bin eben ein noobie 

- gibt es dort auch pve-inhalte (instanzen?)
- gibt es eine art "neuling" schutz, also z.b. dass man bis zu einem bestimmten lvl (falls es sowas überhaupt gibt) nicht angreifbar ist?
- gibts da quest, so wie x-beyond the frontier mäßig?
- ist es was für gelegenheits zocker?
- ist es schwer, die raumschiffe zu fliegen?

so, das wäre meine größten fragen


----------



## MoK (3. Februar 2011)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ok, ich überlege mir für 20 euro eve zu kaufen (steam angebot). da mich diese "do what you want" welt interessiert. aber ich hätte ein paar fragen, vermutlich sind die total hirnrissig und bescheuert, aber ich bin eben ein noobie
> 
> - gibt es dort auch pve-inhalte (instanzen?)
> - gibt es eine art "neuling" schutz, also z.b. dass man bis zu einem bestimmten lvl (falls es sowas überhaupt gibt) nicht angreifbar ist?
> ...



1. ja..... es gibt sogenannte anomalien... eine anderreihung von spawnenden möpsen die unterschiedlich bounty geben und unterschiedliche zusammenstellungen haben..... diese können eskalieren und bringen dich dann in eine größere "instanz"... als beispiel gibt es die Maze.. ein labyrinth aus sprungtoren wo am ende eine station wartet..... und doch recht netten loot abwirft.... hatte letztes mal einen faction battleship blueprintcopie... verkauf ich grade für 330-350 millionen....

2. als neuling sollte man sich im high sec aufhalten, dort ist man durch die concord (polizei) geschützt... jedoch hindert das andere nicht daran dich verarschen zu wollen... als beispiel..... gelbes wrack... sobald du dies lootest darf der besitzer dir den popo versohlen ^^ 

3. hab x nie gespielt..... (Edith: kann sein das du wormlöcher meinst.. die gibt es mit ganz speziellen gegnern aber da war ich noch nie)

4. joa wenn du dein account mit echtgeld bezahlst auf jeden fall weil deine skills weiterlaufen egal ob du online bist oder nicht....

5. etwas zu fliegen is meißt nie schwer aber etwas zu meißtern teilweise schon  

lg,


----------



## Topperharly (3. Februar 2011)

danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Getränkefachmann (3. Februar 2011)

Moin Topper.^^

zu Punkt 1: Ja gibt es,aber PvE (Anomalien/Missionen) sind in der Regel lediglich dazu da,Kohle zu verdienen um PvP betreiben zu können.
Ich sag's dir ganz ehrlich...ich habe z.B. noch nie einen Mission-Runner (PvE Vielflieger^^) getroffen,der das gemacht hat,weil die Missionen so abwechslungsreich sind...
Sind sie nämlich nicht.^^

zu Punkt 2:Einer der am schwersten zu verdauenden Aspekte an Eve für Leute,die neu einsteigen. Wie MoK schon sagte,im HighSec (Sternensysteme im "Kern" des Eve Universums) greifen NPCs (Concord) denjenigen an,der dich dort Grundlos angreift. Das Problem ist aber meistens,das feindselige Leutchen entweder versuchen dich irgendwie reinzulegen (wie MoK schon sagte), oder wenn sie's drauf anlegen (wenn du z.B. mit lohnenswerter Fracht unterwegs bist) den verlust von 1-2 Schiffen hinnehmen,dich dafür aber auch wegpusten.

Eve ist eben,wie das Leben,kein Ponyhof. XD

zu Punkt 4:Ja,auch als Gelegenheitszocker kannst du in Eve spaß haben.Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung,da ich wegen Arbeit und Familie auch nicht immer viel Zeit zum spielen habe.^^

zu Punkt 5:Naja,du steuerst die Schiffe in Eve ja nicht per Joystick. Also das fliegen an sich ist wie ich finde nicht so das Problem.
Ein größeres Problem ist da eher,das in ein Schiff EINSTEIGEN und fliegen,meißt relativ schnell geht. Es aber von den Skills her WIRKLICH fliegen zu können dauert dann doch ne Weile.


Aaaber,lass dich nicht abschrecken und lade den Client einfach mal runter und schau dir die Trial mal an.
Noch ne Frage die sich mir stellt...wieviel Spielzeit ist den bei den 20 Euronen per Steam enthalten? 
Wenn's nur 1 Monat ist,scheiß auf Steam und hol dir über E-Bay/etc ne Eve Gametimecard für 2 Monate...die kostet im Schnitt zwischen 26-28 Euros.
Für's Spiel selber musste nämlich nix bezahlen. ^^

MfG,
	Dennis


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. Februar 2011)

Hiho,

hab noch paar kleine Tipps: 


Kauf dir die Commissioned Officer Edition bei Amazon. Kostet 18 Euro und du bekommst ein Item zum schneller lernen. 

Zweitens: Lass dich von jemanden einladen. So bekommst du statt 14 Tage trial, 21 Tage und meistens auch noch ein kleines Startguthaben.


----------



## Arsokan (4. Februar 2011)

Noch ein Hinweis auf den Punkt Pve (im speziellen Anomalien) und die erwähnten Wurmlöcher:

Drops von den NPC-Gegnern, in eve auf "rats" genannt, sind gänzlich zufällig. Neben den Zeug was die zerstörten Gegner im Laderaum haben gibt es noch Möglichkeiten weiteren Profit aus denen zu schlagen. Du kannst die Wracks mit entsprechenden Equipment noch verwerten und Rohstoffe für den Bau bestimmter Komponenten zu bekommen. 

Wurmlöcher in Eve führen in Systeme, welche nicht mit den üblichen Sprungtoren erreichbar sind. Diese Systeme beherbergen die Überreste einer alten, weit entwickelten, Zivilisation. Die Gegner dort sind Drohnen, welche die Ruinen bewachen. Diese haben es ganz schön in sich und sind nichts für Neulinge. Die Gebiete zählen als nicht anektierte 0.0 Systeme: D. h. du kannst dort alles machen ohne das dein ansehen bei irgendwelchen Fraktionen sinkt, dein Sicherheisstatus beeinflußt wird oder irgendwelche Restriktionen greifen (bestimmte Module und Schiffe dürfen in Highsec und Lowsec nicht genutzt werden). 

Ich hab mal ein paar Monate in nen Wurmloch verbracht mit meiner Corp. Alles High-Skilled Combat und Missionpiloten. Wir waren nur in einen Class3 (gehen von Class 1-6) und ich muss sagen: Nette Gegner. Leider ist so etwas sehr Zeitaufwendig und daher neben der Arbeit nur schwer realisierbar. 

Ich rate dir, wie auch meine Vorsprecher, dich von jemanden einführen zu lassen. Ein gewisses Startkapital ist schon wichtig. Und mach die Einführungsmissionen, die geben dir ein paar Schiffe und Skills an die Hand. 

Noch ein Wort zu den "Questreihen" die du erwähnt hast: Gibt es nicht so, wie du es gewöhnt bist aus anderen Spielen. Ausser den Einsteigermissionen meldet sich niemand (regulär*) bei dir und wenn du nicht selbst suchst wirst du auch keine Missionen finden. Missionen sind "Quests" welche dir von Agenten von NPC-Fraktionen gegeben werden. Du kannst jeden Agenten so oft du willst ansprechen und neue Missionen bekommen. welche Agenten du nutzen kannst hängt von deinen Ruf bei der entsprechenden Fraktion/Corporation ab. Welche Missionen du fliegen kannst hängt von deinen Schiff ab. Generell gilt: 
Level 1: Ab Frigatte
Level 2: Frig/Dessy/Cruiser - Dies hängt sehr stark von deinen Fertigkeiten ab! 
Level 3: Cruiser/Battlecruiser
Level 4: Battlecruiser / Battleship / Tactical Cruiser / Commandship / einige Tech2 Cruiser (sehr teuer und schwerer als Battleship zu fliegen)

Denk daran: wenn du abgeschoßen wirst ist dein Schiff, die Ausrüstung, die Muni usw. weg. Du kannst ein paar Sachen aus deinen Wrack bergen aber dazu musst du erstmal wieder hinfliegen mit einen Schiff das genug Laderaum hat. NPC's schießen nur Schiffe ab. deine POD (Rettungskapsel) wird von denen nicht abgeschoßen...andere Spieler zögern aber nicht!


----------



## Andryxa (4. Februar 2011)

Zum PvE - es gibt mittlerweile Incursions. Das heißt das eine NPC Fraktion in diesem Fall Sanshas ( die haben auch ein Gebiet im tiefen Raum, der von Polizei NPC nicht beschützt wird. )  besetzt eine Sternendkonstellation und da gibt es eine Art Dungeons die man mit anderen erledigen kann, jedoch alles ohne Instanzierung.


----------



## MoK (4. Februar 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> hab noch paar kleine Tipps:
> 
> ...




du kannst aber beides nicht kombinieren... hab ich mal vorn paar jahren mitner boxxed versucht... musst neuen anlegen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub besser wird man die unterschiede nie erklären können


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (4. Februar 2011)

MoK schrieb:


> du kannst aber beides nicht kombinieren... hab ich mal vorn paar jahren mitner boxxed versucht... musst neuen anlegen



Jaein, grad nochmal genauer nachgelesen. Man kann zwar sich werben lassen und hat die 21-Testtage, und man kann auch mit der [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Commissioned Officer Edition den Account verlängern und erhält auch das Bonus-Item zum schneller lernen, *aber *der Werber bekommt keine 30 Tage gut geschrieben. Das gilt aber für alle Box-Versionen/Steam-Versionen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Alles in allem ist die Commissioned Officer Edition dennoch besser als die Steam-Version. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Edith sagt: Wenn du dann mit EvE beginnen solltest - das wird dir bei viele Fragen helfen: Pilotenhandbuch[/font]


----------



## MoK (4. Februar 2011)

damals war das anders.... musste mir extra neuen account machen um das interbus shuttle zu erhalten ^^


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (4. Februar 2011)

Ja, bei der alten Box ging das nicht. 


Aber bei der alten Box konnte man auch die enthaltene Gamecard für alle Accounts nutzen. Bei der neuen Box sind die enthaltenen 30 Tage nur für neue Accounts nutzbar, die noch kein Abo hatten.


----------



## Drezil (6. Februar 2011)

Was ich noch wichtig finde:
Es gibt sehr viele verschiedene Wege Eve zu spielen.

Es gibt Leute, die spielen es als Wirtschaftssimulation und docken wochenlang nicht ab, sondern beschäftigen sich nur mit marktanalyse und ähnlichen Dingen. Das kann auch sehr viel Geld abwerfen (dass man dann z.b. auf einem 2. Acc oder Char verheizen kann).
Auch gibt es die Möglichkeit deine Spielzeit (sofern du einen Gametime-Code gekauft hast) in ingame-Items zu wandeln und an andere Spieler zu verkaufen.
Viele Leute sagen: Ich habe kein bock auf Grind (Missionen fliegen, etc.), mache lieber 2 Überstunden/Monat und kaufe mir ne GTC für 25€. Damit hab ich knapp 650-700m ISK/Monat zum verheizen.
Viele Schüler/Arbeitslose/Leute mit viel Zeit sagen: Ich seh es doch nicht ein 15€/Monat zu zahlen. Ich flieg lieber 15h Missionen/Monat und kaufe mit für 325-350m eine PLEX und spiel kostenlos.
Dazwischen gibt es auch Mischformen etc.

Für einen Anfänger ist es sehr (SEHR!) schwer Eve kostenlos zu spielen. Nach einem halben Jahr kann man über sowas nachdenken, falls dich das interessiert.
Ich würde das Ingame-Geld aber lieber in "Spielspass" sprich PvP und Schiffe verheizen investieren.

Du musst aber selbst entscheiden, WIE du Eve spielen willst. Ich z.B. habe mehrere Accounts für verschiedene Zwecke. Mit einem Account handel ich (inzwischen sehr erfolgreich) und verdiene 1.5-2Mrd/Monat. Damit finanzier ich mir 2 der 3 Accs per PLEX. Dann hab ich einen Main, der in einer WH-Corp sitzt und mit dem ich mit Freunden harten PvE-Content fliege und PvP mache, wenn es sich anbietet.
Der 3. Account ist in der Miliz. Wenn ich lust auf viel PvP habe und richtig Schiffe verheizen will, dann logg ich mich mit dem ein und roame mit den Jungs rum.
Generell habe ich nie mehr als Lvl2-Missionen geflogen, weil der PvE-Content verdammt langweilig ist. Es gibt da einfach die "perfekte" Lösung, getestete Fittings, tausendfach erprobte Taktiken, Seiten auf denen man alles im Detail lesen kann (was triggert neue Spawns, was erwartet einen, ...).
Mit den Incursions ist jetzt ein sehr sehr interessanter Gruppen-PvE-Teil dazugekommen. Man kämpft gegen die Invasoren wiegegen "richtige" Gegner. Diese NPCs fokussieren ihr Feuer, wechseln die Ziele, wenn sie den Tank nicht brechen können, stören die Aufschaltung der Piloten untereinander (sodass dei "Heiler" die "Tanks" nicht mehr reppen können), etc.
Das ist wiederum ansprichsvoll und wäre PvE-Content, der selbst mich reizen würde.
*
Alles in allem ist meine Meinung*: Eve ist ein Spiel, dass auf PvP herauslaufen muss. Alles andere macht auf Dauer (zumindest mir) keinen Spass. Der gesamte PvE-Content ist (so die Meinung vieler Spieler) nur dazu da um Geld für den PvP-Teil zu beschaffen.

*Noch eine Notiz:* PvP ist NICHT optional! Sobald du abdockst, bist dudamit einverstanden, dass man dich abschiessen kann. Im High-Sec BESTRAFT Concord die angreifer (indem sie deren Schiffe vernichtet), aber das nützt dir auch nichts mehr, wenn du kaputt bist. Wenn der Wert deiner Ladung (Items und ausgerüstete Module) ca. 2x so groß ist, wie die Kosten (durch die verlorenen Schiffe) dich abzuschiessen, wirst du wahrscheinlich abgeschossen - egal, wo du bist.
Daher macht es auf keinen Sinn, das sich WoW-Übliche "Max-Equip" zu besorgen um damit besser zu grinden. Dann passiert nur sowas: http://www.schmetterflug.de/2010/08/pimp-my-paladin.html (Wert: ca. 35Mrd - in Spielzeit investiert wären das: 100 Monate kostenlos spielen). Da sind ca. 18Mrd Loot aufgeteilt auf 9 Leute: 2Mrd für jeden abzüglich 100m fürs geopferte Schiff.

Hoffe, dass gibt dir einen passenden (hoffentlich richtigen) Eindruck


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2011)

Huhu, vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen...

Bin dabei den Clienten bzw das Spiel runterzuladen, 3 GB sind eigentlich kein Problem bei meiner Leitung, da ich DSL 9000+ habe. Allerdings startet die DL-Rate immer bei 1,1MB/s , geht dann aber auf 120 kb/s runter und bleibt auch da. Bei anderen Downloads hab ich immer meine 900kb/s... um auf meine Frage zurück zukommen... ich habe keine Lust 9 Stunden zu warten, hat wer nen Tipp ? Kann man den Clienten/Setup.exe woanders runterladen ? Oder liegt es doch am Server ?


----------



## Aenny (19. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Huhu, vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen...
> 
> Bin dabei den Clienten bzw das Spiel runterzuladen, 3 GB sind eigentlich kein Problem bei meiner Leitung, da ich DSL 9000+ habe. Allerdings startet die DL-Rate immer bei 1,1MB/s , geht dann aber auf 120 kb/s runter und bleibt auch da. Bei anderen Downloads hab ich immer meine 900kb/s... um auf meine Frage zurück zukommen... ich habe keine Lust 9 Stunden zu warten, hat wer nen Tipp ? Kann man den Clienten/Setup.exe woanders runterladen ? Oder liegt es doch am Server ?



Ich habe mir vor 4 Tagen ebenfalls den clienten runtergeladen auf eveonline.com. Konnte auch mit voller Bandbreite ziehen. Vielleicht liegts bei dir auch nur an der Uhrzeit. Die Entwickler haben heute wieder Wartungsarbeiten angesagt, vielleicht sie die am langsamen downstream schuld.


----------



## Shagkul (27. Februar 2011)

http://www.schmetter...my-paladin.html

Ahjo und wie man an Schmetterflug himself erkennen kann, es gibt auch in EvE geistig schlichte gemühter. Die leider durch die Spielmechaniken geschützt sind und ihren Unfug aber durchaus ungestraft betreiben können.

Aber wenn man gut aufpasst, kann man auch so etwas verhindern. Bzw. flieg generell nur das, was du auch bereit bist zu verlieren und du gegebenenfalls ersetzen kannst.  


PS: Fehleranalyse...
Da sie den Piloten auf der anderen Seite des Gates erwischten, ist er vermutlich afk geflogen. 
Ansonsten musst du zum ersten alle Schiffe erst mal in Reichweite bringen und zum zweiten, du kannst keine Warpunterbrecher (Bubbels) im Highsec zünden. Selbst mit schnellen tacklern (Schiffe die dich am wegfliegen hindern) müssen die anderen erstmal an dich rankommen und den Schaden aufbauen und Concord reagiert eigentlich sehr fix.

Meist sind es eigene Fehler, aber als Anfänger fliegt man auch keine Schiffe die interessante Ziele abgeben. 
Also keine Bange ^^


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (27. Februar 2011)

Shagkul schrieb:


> http://www.schmetter...my-paladin.html
> 
> Ahjo und wie man an Schmetterflug himself erkennen kann, es gibt auch in EvE geistig schlichte gemühter. Die leider durch die Spielmechaniken geschützt sind und ihren Unfug aber durchaus ungestraft betreiben können.




Wüsste jetzt nicht, was an Schmetterflugs Spielweise 'Unfug' oder für ein 'geistig schlichtes Gemüt' sprechen sollte. Die einen verdienen durch Minern/Missionrunning..etc ihr Geld - er verdient es eben auf diese Weise, die sogar um einiges 'anspruchsvoller' ist als Missionrunning oder Minern.



Shagkul schrieb:


> PS: Fehleranalyse...
> Da sie den Piloten auf der anderen Seite des Gates erwischten, ist er vermutlich afk geflogen.
> Ansonsten musst du zum ersten alle Schiffe erst mal in Reichweite bringen und zum zweiten, du kannst keine Warpunterbrecher (Bubbels) im Highsec zünden. Selbst mit schnellen tacklern (Schiffe die dich am wegfliegen hindern) müssen die anderen erstmal an dich rankommen und den Schaden aufbauen und Concord reagiert eigentlich sehr fix.
> 
> ...




Wieso sollte der Pala-Pilot afk geflogen sein? Er hat seine Mission abgeschlossen, ist durchs Gate zum anderen System, um sie abzugeben und wurde auf der anderen Seite des Gates abgefangen/abgeschossen - die Reichweite ist da kein Problem, da man nach dem Sprung ca. 15 km um dem Stargate erscheint - sich also auf die Reichweite einstellen kann - und bis so ne Paladin wieder in den Warp kommt, hat man auch genug Zeit ihn mit nem BS aufzuschalten.


----------



## Shagkul (27. Februar 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Wüsste jetzt nicht, was an Schmetterflugs Spielweise 'Unfug' oder für ein 'geistig schlichtes Gemüt' sprechen sollte. Die einen verdienen durch Minern/Missionrunning..etc ihr Geld - er verdient es eben auf diese Weise, die sogar um einiges 'anspruchsvoller' ist als Missionrunning oder Minern.



Es stört mich ja garnicht mal was an der Tatsache, dass man so das Spiel bestreitet. Das gehört zu EvE, sondern ich störe mich daran das du dagegen nur "aufpassen kannst" und sonst nichts. Ausser der meist wenig nützliche Agressioncounter... denn die warten ja nicht auf einen. 
Genauso sollte es eigentlich keine Versicherungsprämien geben, wenn dich Concord abschiesst, dass ist irgendwie unfug. 




Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der Pala-Pilot afk geflogen sein? Er hat seine Mission abgeschlossen, ist durchs Gate zum anderen System, um sie abzugeben und wurde auf der anderen Seite des Gates abgefangen/abgeschossen - die Reichweite ist da kein Problem, da man nach dem Sprung ca. 15 km um dem Stargate erscheint - sich also auf die Reichweite einstellen kann - und bis so ne Paladin wieder in den Warp kommt, hat man auch genug Zeit ihn mit nem BS aufzuschalten.



15km ja das Stimmt, aber in alle Richtungen... das wäre schon Zufall das alle in unmittelbarer nähe stehen. Normalerweise musst du dich bei Gatecamps aufteilen, sonst burnen sie dir sogar im 0.0 durch die Bubble durch.

Guck dir die Killmail an, mir kommt vor der hatte nicht mal seinen Hardener an, bzw Rep. Du bringst in nem 0.7er System normalerweise keine 2 Salven durch ohne das dich Concord schon blobt, jammt, oder sogar instant killt, schon garnicht an nem Gate.

Ich wette der Fehler war, dass er nicht bei der Sache war (nicht aufgepasst, afk, Autopilot).... und mit so nem Schiff fliegt man nun mal nicht so lala durch die Gegend. 
Nicht mal als Caerbear.. zumindest sollte man das nicht


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (27. Februar 2011)

Shagkul schrieb:


> 15km ja das Stimmt, aber in alle Richtungen... das wäre schon Zufall das alle in unmittelbarer nähe stehen. Normalerweise musst du dich bei Gatecamps aufteilen, sonst burnen sie dir sogar im 0.0 durch die Bubble durch.



Es gibt Gerüchte, dass es Waffen mit über 15km Reichweite gibt.


----------



## Arsokan (28. Februar 2011)

Kleiner Hinweis zum Thema "15KM in alle Richtungen" und "tackeln" am Gate.

Nen Marauder fliegt sich wie ein Backstein (ich sprech aus Erfahrung, kann alle 4 fliegen). "Tackeln" im Highsec nennt sich Dominix mit Plates, MWD und Kollisionskurs. Verusch mal in Warp zu kommen wenn dich 6 Domis dauernd bumben!

Wenn ich nen Suizide-BS wählen sollte, ich würde ne Maelstrom wählen: 8xArty und nen fullset gyrostabs in den lows + Sensorbooster in den Med-slots. 
Beim Suizide-Gank kommt alles auf den Alphaschaden an, und da sind Arties neben Torps (eher schlecht da Flugzeit benötigt wird, Concord aber reagiert in dem moment wo das Modul aktiviert wird) beste wahl. Und da Arties eine hohe Reichweite haben ist es fast egal wo du dich am Gate befindest. Und selbst wenn. Ne raven mit T1 Torps und guten Skills kann fast 30km weit ballern - wenn du am Gate wartest mehr als genug, selten das dein Opfer weiter als 12km weg ist. Selbst Pulselaser auf ner 'badon reichen da. einzig Blaster sind da etwas benachteiligt - ich meine ich kann im All nen Stein weiter werfen als die ballern!

Eine Andere beliebte Methode sind Smartbombs. Ein paar BS mit 8 Highslots. Nen mix aus verschiedenen Smartbombs und dann ab rein in's Getümmel. Sehr effektiv gegen Miner die sich um ne Orca scharen - 4-6 BS können die so (inkl. Orca) in sekunden zu Altmetall verarbeiten. 

Und um dich ein wenig zu beruhigen: es gehört dazu abgeschoßen zu werden. Hab selbst mehrere milliarden in rauch aufgehen sehen. Darunter diverse Hacs, ein Marauder (don't drink and fly!) und unzählige BC/Attackfrigs. Das einzige was ich bislang noch nicht verloren habe sind Covert Ops und Force Recon (fliege manchmal mit ner Pilgrim rum). Da aber wohl eher weil man sich seine Kämpfe wählen kann...


----------



## Shagkul (28. Februar 2011)

@Gnaba Hustefix, wollen wir doch nicht den belehrenden, unterschwellig herablassenden Ton anschlagen den man so aus anderen MMOs kennt. Da wärst du der erste EvE Spieler der mir in der Richtung negativ auffällt. Ist doch gut wenn man sowas diskutieren kann, in EvE gibts doch immer was zu lernen.

Du hast natürlich recht, aber wie @Arsokan schon erwähnt hat, der Alpha ist wichtig, der muss sitzen. Concord reagiert sofort und da muss es schon gut laufen, dass alle Schiffe in optimaler Reichweite sind. Je nachdem wie groß das Gate ist, dass trägt auch noch dazu bei. Ist es ein kleines Gate, sind vermutlich alle in optimaler Position, ist es ein sehr großes Gate, dann kann es passieren dass man erst in Richtung des Ziels burnen muss.

Wie gesagt, ich hab auch kein Problem aus dem Schiff geschossen zu werden, dann wäre ich vermutlich im 0.0 falsch. Vielleicht fehlt es mir auch deshalb etwas an Verständnis für die oben genannte Situation.

Aber ich gehe bei dem Abschuss von mir aus und mich erwischten, „bisher", nicht mal Kriegsgegner an nem Gate im Highsec. 

Kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass ich da dem guten Missionrunner etwas zuviel zumute und er vermutlich "Verfolgungswahn" nicht auf 5 geskillt. ^^

@Arsokan
Das mit dem Bumpen mag ja sein, aber das die Schiffe in Bumpreichweite sind muss schon auch passen, nen Maurader ist nen Backstein, aber das sind die Battleships auch. Vermutlich hat einfach glücklicherweise die Reichweite grad gepasst. Soviele Schiffe warens dann nun nämlich auch nicht, um alles abzudecken.




Arsokan schrieb:


> Eine Andere beliebte Methode sind Smartbombs. Ein paar BS mit 8 Highslots. Nen mix aus verschiedenen Smartbombs und dann ab rein in's Getümmel. Sehr effektiv gegen Miner die sich um ne Orca scharen - 4-6 BS können die so (inkl. Orca) in sekunden zu Altmetall verarbeiten.



@Arsokan, dass klappt nicht ganz so. Wenn du die Smartbombs mixt, zerstören sie sich gegenseitig, sobald die erste einschlägt. Also immer die gleiche Schadensart verwenden. Wenn EM dann alle mit EM feuern etz....
Bomberstaffeln der NC werden jeweils auf einen Typ eingestellt, kurz vor dem Angriff. Natürlich machen das alle anderen auch.


----------



## Arsokan (1. März 2011)

Shagkul schrieb:


> @Arsokan, dass klappt nicht ganz so. Wenn du die Smartbombs mixt, zerstören sie sich gegenseitig, sobald die erste einschlägt. Also immer die gleiche Schadensart verwenden. Wenn EM dann alle mit EM feuern etz....
> Bomberstaffeln der NC werden jeweils auf einen Typ eingestellt, kurz vor dem Angriff. Natürlich machen das alle anderen auch.



Stimmt nicht ganz. Musst nur das Aktivieren gut timen. Die Schiffe sind eh danach weg (dank Concord). Aber wenn du je 2 oben, unten, rechts, links, vorne, hinten platzierst bekommste alles weg + orca  Nutze meist Expl. und EM. Viele Iceminer sind Macrobots. Und die brauchen mehr als die 40sek zum reagieren als du um deine 12 Schiffe in Position zu bekommen. Spieler, die mit ein wenig Verstand da sind, werden das mitbekommen und sind weg, aber die will man ja auch nicht zerholzen (Nieder mit den Bots!).


----------



## Shagkul (1. März 2011)

Arsokan schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz. Musst nur das Aktivieren gut timen. Die Schiffe sind eh danach weg (dank Concord). Aber wenn du je 2 oben, unten, rechts, links, vorne, hinten platzierst bekommste alles weg + orca  Nutze meist Expl. und EM. Viele Iceminer sind Macrobots. Und die brauchen mehr als die 40sek zum reagieren als du um deine 12 Schiffe in Position zu bekommen. Spieler, die mit ein wenig Verstand da sind, werden das mitbekommen und sind weg, aber die will man ja auch nicht zerholzen (Nieder mit den Bots!).




Jo das mag klappen, dass kriegst du nur ab ner gewissen Menge an Piloten nicht mehr wirklich getimed. Aber im Highsec, wo man eine überschaubare Flottenstärke hat, da geht das mit Timing sicherlich. Wie du sagst, da ist auch Zeit bei Macro Minern sich in Position zu bringen.

Die Drohnenrussen, haben da nicht immer ganz so still gehalten, wenn sie wussten das ne Bomberstaffel im System war


----------



## Arsokan (2. März 2011)

na ja, im Low/Nullsec ist sowas auch nicht notwendig...Bomber und paar ceptor und gut. Rein, Scambeln/pointen und Torps los - raus. Da ist ja auch kein Suicide notwendig


----------



## Desmondio (2. März 2011)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Guck dir die Killmail an, mir kommt vor der hatte nicht mal seinen Hardener an, bzw Rep. Du bringst in nem 0.7er System normalerweise keine 2 Salven durch ohne das dich Concord schon blobt, jammt, oder sogar instant killt, schon garnicht an nem Gate.




lol

wusste garnicht das man in Killmails sehen kann was eingeschaltet ist oder nicht!

Muss ich in 7 Jahren Eve echt geschlafen haben.

Gruss


----------



## Desmondio (2. März 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Nun bist du die zweite Person, die ihm negativ aufgefallen ist.



Bin Kummer gewohnt 

fly safe

P.S. Der Security Status sagt aus wie Lange Concord braucht um einzugreifen
Sec. 1.0 = Sofort
Sec. 0.9 = 5 Sekunden
Sec. 0.8 = 10 Sekunden
usw.
Sec 0.4 und tiefer keine Reaktion seitens Concord


----------



## Shagkul (2. März 2011)

Desmondio schrieb:


> lol
> 
> wusste garnicht das man in Killmails sehen kann was eingeschaltet ist oder nicht!
> 
> ...



Platzt du mit ner Paladin wirklich nach einer Salve für 23K? 
Da Tankt ja gefühlt ne Hulk noch mehr..... von daher kam meine Schlußfolgerung, dass er nix anhatte.

Ausserdem verwirrt mich der unterschied zu Effektiver HP und genommenen Schaden.
Bei Eve gibt es soviele unterschiedliche Bereiche, da kann man immer mal was dazu lernen und ich spiele auch nicht erst seit gestern. 

PS:
Im übrigen hier ne EvE News dazu und der Paladin Pilot äussert sich auch dazu. Er war also doch etwas überrascht und hat mit so etwas nicht gerechnet. 

http://www.eveonline...paign=eveonline

Lag ich nur fast richtig... auch wenn er wie er sagt kein Problem mit dem ersetzen hat und das scheint tatsächlich der Wahrheit zu entsprechen, finde ich so nen Lose unnötig.
Wenn ich beim Missionrunning dauernd die selben Hanseln im System hab und die mich sogar verfolgen, na noch offensichtlicher gehts nicht.


----------



## Drezil (3. März 2011)

Shagkul schrieb:


> PS: Fehleranalyse...
> Da sie den Piloten auf der anderen Seite des Gates erwischten, ist er vermutlich afk geflogen.
> Ansonsten musst du zum ersten alle Schiffe erst mal in Reichweite bringen und zum zweiten, du kannst keine Warpunterbrecher (Bubbels) im Highsec zünden. Selbst mit schnellen tacklern (Schiffe die dich am wegfliegen hindern) müssen die anderen erstmal an dich rankommen und den Schaden aufbauen und Concord reagiert eigentlich sehr fix.


Nen BS hat minimum 5 Sec align-time. Nen HIC mit 2 SB schaltet das in instant auf (<0.x sec) und pointed es auf 60(?) km. Selbst mit BS und 2-3 SB bekommste das noch. Oder man Opfert eine Tackle-Rifter für 5m .. Die schaltet nen BS auch schnell genug auf.
Das hat a priori nichts mit AFK-Fliegen zu tun.
Hätte er den Autopiloten genutzt, hätten sie ihn auf der anderen Seite beim 10km-Anflug (der dann 100 sec dauert!) bekommen.



Shagkul schrieb:


> Das gehört zu EvE, sondern ich störe mich daran das du dagegen nur "aufpassen kannst" und sonst nichts.


Aufpassen bringt dir gar nichts. Wenn man es auf dein Schiff abgesehen hat, bekommt man dich auch. Außer du fliegst nen Shuttle, Cov-Ops oder BR. Selbst letztere bekommt man, wenn du ungünstig auf der anderen Seite auftauchst.


Shagkul schrieb:


> 15km ja das Stimmt, aber in alle Richtungen... das wäre schon Zufall das alle in unmittelbarer nähe stehen. Normalerweise musst du dich bei Gatecamps aufteilen, sonst burnen sie dir sogar im 0.0 durch die Bubble durch.
> 
> Guck dir die Killmail an, mir kommt vor der hatte nicht mal seinen Hardener an, bzw Rep. Du bringst in nem 0.7er System normalerweise keine 2 Salven durch ohne das dich Concord schon blobt, jammt, oder sogar instant killt, schon garnicht an nem Gate.


15km-Kugel beim Auftauchen. Mein Disruptor hat 24km reichweite. Aufschaltung ist (wie oben gesehen) kein Problem.
Außerdem sieht man in KMs nicht, was an war und was nicht (wtf?!?).



Shagkul schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich recht, aber wie @Arsokan schon erwähnt hat, der Alpha ist wichtig, der muss sitzen. Concord reagiert sofort und da muss es schon gut laufen, dass alle Schiffe in optimaler Reichweite sind. Je nachdem wie groß das Gate ist, dass trägt auch noch dazu bei. Ist es ein kleines Gate, sind vermutlich alle in optimaler Position, ist es ein sehr großes Gate, dann kann es passieren dass man erst in Richtung des Ziels burnen muss.


s.o. Selbst an großen Region-Gates bekommt man, wenn man sich neben das Gate stellt mit überladenem Punkt ohne Spezialisiertes Schiff alles in ca. 30km-Umkreis. Da braucht man nicht burnen o.ä.

Im 0.0 nutzt man nur MWDs um vom Gate wegzuburnen - aber das hier war ein Missionrunner-Gank. Mit vorher ausgescanntem Schiff. Ohne MWD drauf. Wieso kommst du da auf "burnen"?


Shagkul schrieb:


> @Arsokan
> Das mit dem Bumpen mag ja sein, aber das die Schiffe in Bumpreichweite sind muss schon auch passen, nen Maurader ist nen Backstein, aber das sind die Battleships auch. Vermutlich hat einfach glücklicherweise die Reichweite grad gepasst. Soviele Schiffe warens dann nun nämlich auch nicht, um alles abzudecken.


Bumpen ist eine weitere Taktik. So braucht man nichtmal mehr nen Punkt. Ob sie es so gemacht haben oder nicht sei dahingestellt.


Shagkul schrieb:


> @Arsokan, dass klappt nicht ganz so. Wenn du die Smartbombs mixt, zerstören sie sich gegenseitig, sobald die erste einschlägt. Also immer die gleiche Schadensart verwenden. Wenn EM dann alle mit EM feuern etz....
> Bomberstaffeln der NC werden jeweils auf einen Typ eingestellt, kurz vor dem Angriff. Natürlich machen das alle anderen auch.


erm .. Smartbombs != Bomben.. ist dir schon klar, oder? Abgesehen davon, dass Bomben im Empire nicht erlaubt sind ..



Shagkul schrieb:


> Platzt du mit ner Paladin wirklich nach einer Salve für 23K?
> Da Tankt ja gefühlt ne Hulk noch mehr..... von daher kam meine Schlußfolgerung, dass er nix anhatte.
> 
> Ausserdem verwirrt mich der unterschied zu Effektiver HP und genommenen Schaden.
> ...


----------



## Desmondio (3. März 2011)

Drezil schrieb:


> Auch wurde die Tage ein weiteres Schiff gegankt: Dieses mal hat es eine Abaddon(?) mit 70Mrd-Fitting erwischt. So what? Thats EVE. Wer mit PvP nicht klarkommt, kann auf der Station bleiben und handeln oder Hello-Kitty-Online spielen



P.S. Das 72Mrd Schiff war ne Nightmare und wurde von Evoke´s im High Sec geganked.


----------



## Shagkul (3. März 2011)

Drezil schrieb:


> Nen BS hat minimum 5 Sec align-time. Nen HIC mit 2 SB schaltet das in instant auf (<0.x sec) und pointed es auf 60(?) km. Selbst mit BS und 2-3 SB bekommste das noch. Oder man Opfert eine Tackle-Rifter für 5m .. Die schaltet nen BS auch schnell genug auf.
> Das hat a priori nichts mit AFK-Fliegen zu tun.
> Hätte er den Autopiloten genutzt, hätten sie ihn auf der anderen Seite beim 10km-Anflug (der dann 100 sec dauert!) bekommen.



Du hast schon mit eingerechnet, dass die Paladin in einem 0.7ner System gegankt wurde? Alles was kleiner als Schlachtkreuzer ist, wird von den Gate Sentrys circa instant zerlegt.
Auf der Killmail der Paladin waren nur BS drauf. Keine HICs keine Tackler.
Wenn du ein Schiff im Highsec pointest greift ebenfalls Concord ein, jedwege agressive Handlung zählt da darunter, Jammer, Web, Disruptor usw.
Das bedeutet du hast wirklich keine Zeit, sondern der Alphastrike muss sitzen. Zweite Salve gibt es meist nicht, bevor dich Concord ins Jenseits schickt.




Drezil schrieb:


> Aufpassen bringt dir gar nichts. Wenn man es auf dein Schiff abgesehen hat, bekommt man dich auch. Außer du fliegst nen Shuttle, Cov-Ops oder BR. Selbst letztere bekommt man, wenn du ungünstig auf der anderen Seite auftauchst.



Der Paladinpilot wurde regelrecht mehrere Tage und auch an dem Tag seines Abschusses verfolgt. Wer da nicht Lunte riecht, dem ist auch nicht zu helfen. Das verstehe ich unter aufpassen. Wenn mich in meinen Frachter über mehrere Systeme die selben Leute verfolgen und ich habe wertvolle Fracht, dann geh ich doch lieber Save, oder logge aus.




Drezil schrieb:


> 15km-Kugel beim Auftauchen. Mein Disruptor hat 24km reichweite. Aufschaltung ist (wie oben gesehen) kein Problem.



Zählt im Highsec als agressive Handlung, also muss es schnell gehen, sonst hältst du ihn ja nicht lange.




Drezil schrieb:


> Außerdem sieht man in KMs nicht, was an war und was nicht (wtf?!?).



^^ Komisch, dass habt ihr aufgebracht das man das sehen kann, ich hab das so nie behauptet, ich hab bereits erklärt warum ich das angenommen habe das die Hardener und der Rep aus waren.




Drezil schrieb:


> s.o. Selbst an großen Region-Gates bekommt man, wenn man sich neben das Gate stellt mit überladenem Punkt ohne Spezialisiertes Schiff alles in ca. 30km-Umkreis. Da braucht man nicht burnen o.ä.
> Im 0.0 nutzt man nur MWDs um vom Gate wegzuburnen - aber das hier war ein Missionrunner-Gank. Mit vorher ausgescanntem Schiff. Ohne MWD drauf. Wieso kommst du da auf "burnen"?
> Bumpen ist eine weitere Taktik. So braucht man nichtmal mehr nen Punkt. Ob sie es so gemacht haben oder nicht sei dahingestellt.



Auf den Gegner zu Burnen falls er ausser reichweite ist, aber der Zusammenhang passt so garnicht mehr zusammen. Da müsstest du vielleicht den ganzen Anfang der Diskussion lesen.




Drezil schrieb:


> erm .. Smartbombs != Bomben.. ist dir schon klar, oder? Abgesehen davon, dass Bomben im Empire nicht erlaubt sind ..



Natürlich sind sie nicht erlaubt und auch da greift Concord ein, aber sie werden oft für Suizideinsätze verwendet und wenn du Bomben mit unterschiedlicher Schadensart verwendest und die versetzt detonieren, zerstören sie sich gegenseitig.
Ich bin oft in den Bomberstaffeln von Razor, bzw. Zero Toleranz  unterwegs und da predigen sie uns das vor jedem Einsatz.




Drezil schrieb:


> 1. Killmails sind buggy. Der genommene Schaden passt fast nie.
> 2. Er ist grade gejumped. Alle Module waren aus. Dann blinkt das Overview für 2 Sek und du platzt. Er war überrascht und hat sicherlich gar nichts mehr eingeschaltet bekommen.



Naja er ist nachdem Jump noch 30 sekunden gecloakt und kann sich "versuchen" auszurichten und seinen Rep und Hardener anwerfen, was ihn zwar enttarnt, aber nen paar Sekündchen kann man rausschinden. Da sind wir uns ja einig das er das vermutlich nicht mehr getan hat.
Wie gesagt, ich konnt mir halt nicht vorstellen, dass ne Paladin nicht mehr als 23k tankt und deshalb nahm ich an, das der Hardener aus war, daher der Zusammenhang mit der Killmail.
Wenn die natürlich Buggy sind, dann kann er ja auch mehr kassiert haben und hatte tatsächlich keine Chance.




Drezil schrieb:


> Naja .. nach deinen Aussagen hier scheinst du aber noch nicht viel gelernt zu haben...



Schade, fast dachte ich du möchtest ernsthaft diskutieren. Warum immer austeilen, oder andere kleinhalten wollen? Ist das wirklich nötig?
Selbst in deinen Aussagen findet sich der ein oder andere Fehler und trotzdem mache ich dich nicht dumm von der Seite an, sondern führe ein ganz normales Gespräch mit dir.




Drezil schrieb:


> BTT:
> Halten wir für den gemeinen Missionrunner fest: Ist dein Fitting nicht über 2 Mrd wert, dann wird dich auch niemand ganken. Das ist so die Grenze, wo die kosten der Gank-Schiffe den vorraussichtlichen Ertrages des Drops unterschreiten.
> Der normale "noob", der nicht in einem solchen Schiff sitzt, der ist davon eh nicht betroffen.
> 
> Auch wurde die Tage ein weiteres Schiff gegankt: Dieses mal hat es eine Abaddon(?) mit 70Mrd-Fitting erwischt. So what? Thats EVE. Wer mit PvP nicht klarkommt, kann auf der Station bleiben und handeln oder Hello-Kitty-Online spielen



In diesem Punkt stimme ich dir zu, in EvE muss man auch mal leiden können. Aber ich habe mit Begeisterung Ultima Online gespielt, da ist EvE noch nen stückweit netter zu den Spielern


----------



## Drezil (3. März 2011)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Du hast schon mit eingerechnet, dass die Paladin in einem 0.7ner System gegankt wurde? Alles was kleiner als Schlachtkreuzer ist, wird von den Gate Sentrys circa instant zerlegt.
> Auf der Killmail der Paladin waren nur BS drauf. Keine HICs keine Tackler.
> Wenn du ein Schiff im Highsec pointest greift ebenfalls Concord ein, jedwege agressive Handlung zählt da darunter, Jammer, Web, Disruptor usw.
> Das bedeutet du hast wirklich keine Zeit, sondern der Alphastrike muss sitzen. Zweite Salve gibt es meist nicht, bevor dich Concord ins Jenseits schickt.


Wie gesagt: BS mit 2SB reicht um das schnell genug aufschalten zu können. Und mit einem Disruptor bist du auch in den meisten Fällen in Range. Und wenn du mit ner Domi und MWD den Gegner rammst kannst du ihn sogar trotz aufschaltverzögerung am warpen hindern. Nur letztes basiert halt auch auf Glück.


> Natürlich sind sie nicht erlaubt und auch da greift Concord ein, aber sie werden oft für Suizideinsätze verwendet und wenn du Bomben mit unterschiedlicher Schadensart verwendest und die versetzt detonieren, zerstören sie sich gegenseitig.
> Ich bin oft in den Bomberstaffeln von Razor, bzw. Zero Toleranz unterwegs und da predigen sie uns das vor jedem Einsatz.


Und das hat genau was mit Smartbomb-BS im High zu tun?


@Desmondio: Danke für die klarstellung. Hast du evtl. auch noch nen Link zum KB? Wird hier sicher einige interessieren.


----------



## Shagkul (3. März 2011)

Jup das leuchtet ein, es wird vermutlich gereicht haben, sonst hätten sie ihn nicht erwischt. 
Denke zwar das man manchmal mit etwas Beobachtungsgabe sowas erkennen mag, aber das liegt vielleicht daran wo die interessen der Spieler liegen. Nen Missionrunner guckt vermutlich kaum auf die Leute im Lokal und hinterfragt gedanklich, warum da immer die selben bei einem im System sind, ein PvP Spieler vermutlich häufiger.




Drezil schrieb:


> Und das hat genau was mit Smartbomb-BS im High zu tun?



Garnix, das kommt noch von einigen Posts vorher....





Arsokan schrieb:


> Eine Andere beliebte Methode sind Smartbombs. Ein paar BS mit 8 Highslots. Nen mix aus verschiedenen Smartbombs und dann ab rein in's Getümmel. Sehr effektiv gegen Miner die sich um ne Orca scharen - 4-6 BS können die so (inkl. Orca) in sekunden zu Altmetall verarbeiten.






Shagkul schrieb:


> @Arsokan, dass klappt nicht ganz so. Wenn du die Smartbombs mixt, zerstören sie sich gegenseitig, sobald die erste einschlägt. Also immer die gleiche Schadensart verwenden. Wenn EM dann alle mit EM feuern etz....
> Bomberstaffeln der NC werden jeweils auf einen Typ eingestellt, kurz vor dem Angriff. Natürlich machen das alle anderen auch.



Von daher zieht sich das irgendwie durch den Thread....


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. März 2011)

@Shagkul

Wie will man bei einem "dicht" besiedeltem Missionshub von 80-100 Personen herausfinden, ob man gerade 'verfolgt' wird, oder ob es nicht stink normale Missionrunner sind? Ist ja nicht so, dass man als Missionrunner ständig durch 10 verschiedene Systeme tingelt, sondern man ist meist in einem (und den angrenzenden) Systemen unterwegs - zusammen mit den anderen, die ihre Isks auf die selbe Art verdienen. 

Die einzigste Vorbeugung gegen solche Ganks ist: Nicht zu teuer zu fitten.


----------



## Desmondio (4. März 2011)

Hier der Link zu dem 72Mrd. Gank Kill. Mittlerweile durch Marktfluktuationen auf 74Mrd. gestiegen.

http://eve-kill.net/...&kll_id=8975336


Mfg Desmo


----------



## Shagkul (4. März 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> @Shagkul
> 
> Wie will man bei einem "dicht" besiedeltem Missionshub von 80-100 Personen herausfinden, ob man gerade 'verfolgt' wird, oder ob es nicht stink normale Missionrunner sind? Ist ja nicht so, dass man als Missionrunner ständig durch 10 verschiedene Systeme tingelt, sondern man ist meist in einem (und den angrenzenden) Systemen unterwegs - zusammen mit den anderen, die ihre Isks auf die selbe Art verdienen.
> 
> Die einzigste Vorbeugung gegen solche Ganks ist: Nicht zu teuer zu fitten.



Auch wieder wahr. Wenn ich da an Motsu, Jita oder Tidacha denke, da scrollst du für Wartargets ja schon ne weile.




Desmondio schrieb:


> Hier der Link zu dem 72Mrd. Gank Kill. Mittlerweile durch Marktfluktuationen auf 74Mrd. gestiegen.
> 
> http://eve-kill.net/...&kll_id=8975336



Wer so teures Zeugs einpackt, der wird es schon ersetzen können und wenn nicht dann hat er den Satz, flieg nur was du auch ersetzen kannst, noch nicht gehört.

Ich glaube ja fast, du bist da teilweise in nem 0.0 System sicherer, also wenn du in einer 0.0 Alli bist natürlich. Weil da gehst du Save, sobald nen hostile oder nen red ins System jumpt. 
Ist vielleicht fürs High wirklich ungeeignet, dass Zeug.


----------

